
Robinhood daily total doesn't add up - prince_alwaleed
I&#x27;ve been noticing for a while that my 1d performance total on Robinhood makes no sense, when cumulatively adding up my portfolio totals. In fact it&#x27;s usually off by a significant %.<p>Anyone know why this might be the case. If totals are inaccurate, I&#x27;m going to have to dig into each transaction and compare against the performance being presented.
======
anonymousiam
Opening prices are often different from the closing prices from the day
before. The 1d performance may reflect the difference in price of your
holdings vs. the opening price, not the prior day.

